# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Whats your greatest fantasy? Lets achieve them together!

## Mikey5555

Hello dreamers!

I'm here to challenge you all!

*Why?*
Well a few reasons. 
1. I feel like if I have other people on this adventure with me and we share our stories, it will give me extra motivation to get good at LDing! More motivation = more chances of success!
2. To inspire others to maybe push their LD practice to a new level!
3. To see what kind of LDing goals other people have and maybe adopt a few of them as my own

*Whats the challenge?*
Write down 5-10 LD goals that you want to achieve! It can be long term goals like have 100 DJ entries, create a dream hub that you can revisit or something simpler like summon a dinosaur and ride it. They're YOUR goals so make them whatever you want to do! Try to not make them too easy or too hard because then they will be frustrating or trivial, rather than engaging and motivating. When you complete a goal, post your story in the thread! Hearing other peoples success stories is inspiring and beneficial for your own practice  :smiley: 
Also there is no time limit to this challenge! You can take as long as you need, so feel free to complete TOTM or TOTY before these goals if you want.

*Sounds fun! But whats the prize?*
I knew you were gonna ask that you greedy son of a... ::chuckle:: 
Since peoples goals may be a lot easier/harder than others, there will be no grand prize for the first to complete all their goals. 
BUT
Think about what you will gain from doing this! By doing this challenge with everyone you will strengthen your motivation/intention to LD, which will increase your LD skill. You will inspire others to strengthen their motivation/intention. you will almost definitely have a lot of fun completing all your LD goals! You will have fun reading others stories and will maybe make a friend or two on the forum!
I'm not sure about you but that sounds mighty fine to me!

*I'm convinced! This is gonna be great! How do we start?*
Just write down the goals and you'll be in the competition. Come back and post when you complete a goal. I'll start!

LD Goals:
1. Record 5 LDs in my DJ (currently at 0)
2. LD more than once in one night!
3. Meditate in my dream
4. Tell a DC to tell me something about myself that I don't know
5. Smoke DMT with a shaman or dream guide in my dream
6. Hug everyone I see until my heart radiates with love manifested as light
7. Transform myself into a woman and have sex(Has anyone done this???? I'm too curious to not try it)(What if I have sex with my male self while I'm female?!?!?!?!) :Boggle: 
8. Tell a DC we're dreaming and ask them what they want to do with this LD time. Then help them carry out whatever adventure they want

Happy dreaming all!

----------


## Valor

I accept your challenge!  :smiley: 

Here are my goals:
1. Stabilize the dream and have a long LD.
2. Fly (done this before but my LDs were very short).
3. Tell a DC to tell me something about myself that I don't know (this seems to be interesting)  :smiley: 
4. Just travel around.
5. Find my dream guide.

----------


## DarkestDarkness

I think it helps to write things in order to consolidate intent about what you want to do and I feel this is something I don't do often enough for dreaming, so I'll jump in here too.  :smiley: 

My current goals:
1. Have *some* lucid dreams this year. This is a non-trivial challenge for me since I don't have any reliable way of attaining lucidity yet.
2. Find/meet the black lizard dream character from some dreams I had more than a year ago.
3. In a lucid dream, transform into a lizard character that was my dream-self in a dream from last year. Maybe pair this with the previous one while at it, since there's already some common ground there.
4. In a lucid dream, take the form of one of the many anthropomorphic characters I draw and/or be supersized.
5. Look for my younger self, between ages 4 and 6. Still want to speak to that version of myself to try and gain some insight about some of my lifelong issues.

Goals 2 and 5 are the same as some others I've set before, more than a year ago, but the rest are goals that I sort of always have but never actually remember to write down.

----------


## Mikey5555

Welcome to the challenge Valor and DarkestDarkness! Thank you for joining!

DarkestDarkness, I particularly like your 5th goal! I think I will also use it when I finish some of the goals on my list  :smiley:

----------


## Mikey5555

I completed a goal recently and forgot to post it here! Here's the excerpt from my DJ




> Dream 5: (meditating, rooms with teachers)
> I was at a spiritual teaching center. There were multiple rooms for teachers to teach smaller groups. I was looking around for a while and after looking through multiple rooms, I found one that was empty and I went in. I remembered I wanted to meditate in a dream and so I sat down with my back on a big wooden counter. I payed attention to my breath, some sounds around me and some body sensations. It didn't last long and I dont remember anything else.



Honestly it was much less eventful than I thought it would be. I will definitely be trying it again something though.
I've also recorded 2 LDs in my DJ, I'm halfway to 5 LDs!

----------


## CarpeNoctem144

Just decided to join your challenge to keep up my motivation. I seem to be too busy to randomly try to LD at the moment  ::huh:: 
You've already got some nice ideas here; this is my list:
Go into the mirror world 
(pass through a mirror and see what I'll find on the other side). Have a meaningful conversation with a dream character 
(I often don't remember to talk to them at all).Find a beautiful garden with lots of fruits and taste them 
(or eat anything, haven't tried this yet).Travel as deep as possible into my subconscious 
(not sure how to do this yet, but there will be a way).Transform into something else 
(or be a bodiless awareness).Fly into space 
(if I fly high into the sky I always end up in the clouds and can't find the way out).Well, that will be enough for quite some time...





> Honestly it was much less eventful than I thought it would be. I will definitely be trying it again something though.



Be sure to try again, a lot of weird stuff can happen. I've only meditated twice in a LD (and still want to try again): The first time my body lost any defined form and I somehow ended up in a thunderstorm with purple clouds. The second time all my surroundings dissolved (see the TotM thread).

Good luck to everyone with making your dreams come true  :;-):

----------


## Kalios

That sound like fun !!  :smiley: 
As I want to work on my frequency of LD.

1. have 1 LD per week
2. meet Merlin and ask him to teach me the way of the druids.
3. going back the the "Haven" that is a dream place I went to in the past
4. Shapeshift into a werewolf or wolf

I like the 5 of DarkestDarness 
5. look for my younger self at the age of around 12 and speak with him

Good luck everyone  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

> That sound like fun !! 
> As I want to work on my frequency of LD.
> 
> 1. have 1 LD per week
> 2. meet Merlin and ask him to teach me the way of the druids.
> 3. going back the the "Haven" that is a dream place I went to in the past
> 4. Shapeshift into a werewolf or wolf
> 
> I like the 5 of DarkestDarness 
> ...



I really like the second one.  :wink2:  You guys are welcome to suggest some of those for the tasks of the month.

----------


## CarpeNoctem144

Hey guys, I hope you're all still around, pursuing your fantasies?  :smiley: 

Last night I achieved my goal no. 3: Find a beautiful garden with lots of fruits and taste them (or eat anything, haven't tried this yet).


*Spoiler* for _excerpt from DJ_: 



In front of me was a small, overgrown area with lots of bushes and other plants, to the left a larger lawn with only some flowerbeds at the edges. The overgrown garden seemed more interesting to me, so I went there. It was full of large blooming bushes, smaller flowers and lots of other green stuff. I remembered that I had planned to taste something in a LD, so I took a large white blossom from a bush taller than me with dark green leaves and slowly ate one petal after the other while walking around the garden. It looked similar to a rose blossom and tasted, well, somewhat flowery, but also delicate and slightly resinous and sweet.



Well, there were no fruits there (tbh I didn't remember what I had planned to taste), so I ate a white blossom... Though it was tasty, it wasn't that intense. I'll try something else next time, something I have more experience with in reality  :wink2:

----------


## DarkestDarkness

> Hey guys, I hope you're all still around, pursuing your fantasies?



Yep, it's just too bad they are manifesting *non-lucidly* like in a recent dream from yesterday.  ::lol::  ::doh:: 

My 4th goal appeared like this:


*Spoiler* for _non-lucid snippet from DJ.xcvi_: 



Other stuff happens in between and all I have left is a fragment from  the end of the dream. I was gigantic and a ten story building was only  about ankle height for me. I was running somewhere, taking long strides  over cities and hills. I avoided excessively mountainous areas. It was  quite sunny and clear.




Although it's a little disappointing when this kind of thing happens, I take it as a sign that there is some progress in the area of intent transferring into dreams. Lately I do feel closer to pre-lucidity anyway, as I am often having passing thoughts that question the reality of the dream environment.

----------


## 9sk

My goals:
1. Be a shark in a fish tank
2. Throw a grenade that kills ten people, then it explodes
3. Ask the five star dream architect to explain SLEIGHT OF CARDS, an amazing sleek dream that doesn’t seem to fit her bill
4. Ask for more ideas
5. Walk on Saturn’s rings

----------


## CarpeNoctem144

Well, last night I had some fun with my fourth goal: Travel as deep as possible into my subconscious (not sure how to do this yet, but there will be a way).

I'm pretty sure I can go deeper than this but nevertheless it was an interesting journey so far. 


*Spoiler* for _excerpt from DJ_: 



I was walking towards my computer when everything changed all of a sudden. It's somewhat hard to describe but it felt as if I went through different dream settings one after the other at light speed. I couldn't notice any details as it changed too fast; they were just like three dimensional pictures raining on me or maybe I was travelling through these 'rooms'. Perhaps this is similar to what people experience when they talk about seeing their life flash before their eyes, I can't tell.
Anyway, I knew this would be a chance to dive deeper into my subconscious. After some moments my travel came to an end and I found myself standing on a deserted street. A female soldier was walking towards me in a resolute manner, holding something in her hand. I somehow knew what had to be done to go deeper: I had to die.
She got closer and I tried to remain as calm as possible as she stabbed me with the dagger in her hand. There was no pain, I simply sank to the ground. Suddenly I was back at my computer and it felt as if I was only playing a video game. But here I too got down onto the floor and died.
Then, I was back in bed. I RCed again, this time clearly indicating the false awakening, though moving my arm felt far too real. I was in a weird state of consciousness and so it was easy to let go and continue on my previous path. The surroundings changed and I was standing on top of a skyscraper. Once again I knew what to do: this time I had to jump down.
But I never got to do it as something else got in the way. With every step I took towards the abyss I felt more and more (sexually?) aroused. This has never happened before in a LD. It was an utterly primal feeling and in the end it got almost too intense. I woke up with my whole body tingling.



It felt like shedding layers of skin or rather like tearing down walls of protection built by my consciousness (/ego?). Although I got distracted in the end  :;-):

----------


## DarkestDarkness

My goal #1 has at least become technically complete twice, and I consider it a measure of conscious effort being successful, because in the last year I didn't have a single one.

Excerpts from both:


*Spoiler* for _DJ.XCI (91)_: 








> (...)
> I walk outside, as there is a door or passageway next to the hole. This wall of the building was actually some sort of dark tinted glass, and I could already see from inside that this side was some sort of canyon.
> 
> There are paths along either side, but there are no connections between these paths except for the lobby place. The rock is all the same as the one from the "volcanic hole". I remember looking at the cliff tops higher than us and noticing the sky looks green-ish. _But as I walk here, I realise, wait, how was that hole there? It just wasn't right. I half realise I'm dreaming and at this point I feel my real body more, but in the dream I check my hands. Although they appear normal, there seems to be little detail and I realise I'm dreaming.
> 
> The realisation is quickly overpowered by a bunch of random actions, my level of lucidity actually being very low. As if it were a game, I start placing a prop over and over again, along the canyon path I'm on. The prop is a study desk with drawers, with a chair too. H then tells me we don't need them for some reason. My dream awareness starts to go again at this point. I start smashing the chairs against the edge of the cliff and throwing the stuff down the ravine. It all hits the ground too quickly for how deep this place looks and I complain out loud to H "this is a dream, that's a deep canyon, the chairs shouldn't be dropping a metre and then smashing, that's too quick!", half with the expectation that something would change about it, but nothing did. We keep smashing and throwing the furniture for a while, after which I've lost any amount of awareness I had left and we return to the dream plot._









*Spoiler* for _DJ.CI (101)_: 








> Lucid fragment (on falling asleep):
> 
> _I didn't notice the transition from wakefulness to dream imagery but I was in a bigger version of our front room. It was day time, my paints and the table I keep them on were there and I remember the big window. I don't think the canvas I've been working on was there. I half realised I was dreaming and walked or ran forward into the room, towards the opposite wall, which is a corner where I keep a bunch of my stuff for painting, but in the dream context it's like there would be a door there or something, even though I couldn't see it yet; I carried out some hand checks as I moved_ even though I was already in a type of lucidity but the stability started to go pretty quickly and I lost my half-lucid state. Sort of faded away in terms of recall after that.
> 
> The only thing I remember after that is a gap of nothingness and then some dreams from the morning, that again I didn't turn into notes.

----------


## squidnapping

My goals:

1. Become lucid three nights in one week
2. Have 10 LDs in one week
3. Become lucid by using my bracelet reality check 
4. Complete an advanced ToTM
5. Dream Journal 25 days of the month
6. Have a conversation with a dream character
7. Get married in an LD
8. Go to a location in my current favourite TV show and see the characters
9. Complete the ocean/sinking boat ToTY again (because I technically did it this monring but in a way that was far less exciting and interesting than I'd hoped for it to be, lol)
10. Ask a DC/the dream about the future/my future

----------

